# Cant see any attachments on the site



## ourhiddenpassion (Nov 29, 2012)

Hiya peep's 


I have been trying to view the pictures on the posts in the forum but im having no luck at all,everytime i try clicking on the picture links:attachment not valid contact admin pops up,now i can see other people posting replys to the posts all commenting on the pictures,any help on this peep's ?


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 29, 2012)

There were some intermittent problems floating around last week that were being worked on, it may still be a lingering trace of that.Not to rub it in, but I wasn't affected then or now, so be patient.

**Are you logged in as a member? Or as a guest? 
I don't know if that might make a difference or not.


----------



## ourhiddenpassion (Nov 29, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> There were some intermittent problems floating around last week that were being worked on, it may still be a lingering trace of that.Not to rub it in, but I wasn't affected then or now, so be patient.
> 
> **Are you logged in as a member? Or as a guest?
> I don't know if that might make a difference or not.



Logged in as a member i think,I joined the site and registered,so would assume its a members account.I will just keep trying thanks for replying.


----------



## Coho (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't see em as of tonight either..


----------



## BillDance (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't see them either.


----------



## Admin (Dec 30, 2012)

Can you please give me specific urls where these are missing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

admin said:


> Can you please give me specific urls where these are missing.


if you go to my profile and click on my attachments tab, any one of those url's, you can use. I am also having the same issues as the OP. I know of others as well with the same problem.


----------



## perkele (Dec 31, 2012)

same problem with me. I am not able to see any pics on the forum. The ones that I've uploaded or other pics uploaded by others (that I was able to see before) Users are saying they are not able to see my pics also. Check the link on my signature last page. Thanks for the help, hope the problem will be resolved soon. Happy new years!!!


----------



## perkele (Dec 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you go to my profile and click on my attachments tab, any one of those url's, you can use. I am also having the same issues as the OP. I know of others as well with the same problem.


there is no "my attachments tab" in "my profile"


----------



## perkele (Dec 31, 2012)

admin said:


> Can you please give me specific urls where these are missing.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/602155-apocalyptic-blueberry.html but I am not able to see any pics on any post on the forum


----------



## perkele (Dec 31, 2012)

any news? how much longer will it take until we'll be able to see pics again?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

perkele said:


> there is no "my attachments tab" in "my profile"


You got one. Should be in your profile or my rollitup on the left bottom of the page


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 1, 2013)

Cant load pictures... cant start the contest thread with no pictures...


----------



## perkele (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You got one. Should be in your profile or my rollitup on the left bottom of the page


yea, found what you are saying in my rollitup, but still, the same problem, it's not loading any picture, just a small white dot in the middle of a blank gray page https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=2461083&d=1356952618 try this link


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

perkele said:


> yea, found what you are saying in my rollitup, but still, the same problem, it's not loading any picture, just a small white dot in the middle of a blank gray page https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=2461083&d=1356952618 try this link


I'm having the same problem. Had this problem for a while already. Still waiting on admin to correct the situation.


----------



## perkele (Jan 1, 2013)

...hopefully soon...


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 1, 2013)

Me too..........


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2013)

Just lost all my pics too.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

You guys can try image hosting sites for temporary use if you really need to post pictures, I use one either way


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> You guys can try image hosting sites for temporary use if you really need to post pictures, I use one either way


Doesn't help with the old stuff. Without pics alot of our journals are useless and I don't have backups outside of this site.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Agreed .


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm having the same problem in my current journal (link in sig), all my old pics are gone....


----------

